# dicke Backe beim Chagoi



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

unser Chagoi hatte heute gegen Mittag in kurzer Zeit einen Kopf bekommen, der aussah, als würde er platzen. 

Bienenstiche sind bei uns am Teich nicht selten, aber noch nie hatte ein Fisch davon derartige Schwellungen bekommen und so dachte ich erst an eine Verletzung, oder einen Stein im Maul. Normal sitzt ein getochener Fisch ein paar Stunden am Boden ab und dann ist alles wieder wie vorher. 
Der Chagoi schwamm eigentlich normal mit den anderen, nur seine Backen wurden immer dicker. 

Er durfte ein kurzes Nickerchen machen und dann zeigte sich ein Bienenstachel als Grund: 



















Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2006)

gibt es eigentlich auch bei Koi Allergien?

lg
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2006)

doogie schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es eigentlich auch bei Koi Allergien?
> 
> lg
> Doogie



ich sag`ab sofort: JA 

und ich laß`mir das auch nicht mehr ausreden.   


Gruß Rainer


----------

